# Bora-care ratio question



## El Barbón (Nov 25, 2013)

Finally got an answer, sort of, from the manufacturer. Apply 1:1 in the two-foot band near the foundation or basement wall, then 5:1 everywhere else. They recommended 3:1 to be on the safe side, and said that termite prevention should be done at a 1:1 or 2:1 ratio.

Hope it's helpful for somebody else, too!


----------

